# River worthy or not?



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got an on going dispute with a good friend of mine. We both have 12 foot V-haul boats with reliable 9.9s and minn Kota 40's. I would like to fish the Ohio between East Liverpool and Wellsville this spring and summer. He has some deeply ingrained belief that neither of our boats could safely be used on the Ohio because there size/limited horse power. I on the other hand see no difference between the Ohio and any of the larger reserviors we fish (Berlin, Milton, Deer Creek, Walborn, and Westville lake). Any opinions? I mean its the Ohio river not the set of the movie the perfect storm


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

low water in the summer plus good knowlege of the river. As long as you fish the backwaters and creeks and just use the boat as transportation maybe.

there is a big difference between the lakes and the ohio river..Barges. that plus the temptation to fish the water on the mainstem where more things can go wrong in a little boat is a bad combo.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

AJ1991WB said:


> I've got an on going dispute with a good friend of mine. We both have 12 foot V-haul boats with reliable 9.9s and minn Kota 40's. I would like to fish the Ohio between East Liverpool and Wellsville this spring and summer. He has some deeply ingrained belief that neither of our boats could safely be used on the Ohio because there size/limited horse power. I on the other hand see no difference between the Ohio and any of the larger reserviors we fish (Berlin, Milton, Deer Creek, Walborn, and Westville lake). Any opinions? I mean its the Ohio river not the set of the movie the perfect storm


i have fished the river for years with a 14' deep vee with a 9.9 and always had a trolling motor. Just use common sense and always have all the neccesary safety gear. Learn the river and stay off of it when it is high and flowing fast. Always watch for debri. And don't anchor anywhere on the mainstream. You will be fine!!! We used to go to the Trent River every year in Ontario, and all the allow you to use is a 9.9 and it flows much faster than the Ohio. I have grown up on this river and i know you will have no problems, BUT you always respect it cause it can take you real easy.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

The river is much different than fishing a lake.I have a 16' deep v with a 20'' transom and there are times when I wouldn't dare to go on the river with it.Learn to watch the flow rate of the river where you are fishing and if you be careful you can make a lot of good use with your boat.
Jake


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

AJ1991WB said:


> I've got an on going dispute with a good friend of mine. We both have 12 foot V-haul boats with reliable 9.9s and minn Kota 40's. I would like to fish the Ohio between East Liverpool and Wellsville this spring and summer. He has some deeply ingrained belief that neither of our boats could safely be used on the Ohio because there size/limited horse power. I on the other hand see no difference between the Ohio and any of the larger reserviors we fish (Berlin, Milton, Deer Creek, Walborn, and Westville lake). Any opinions? I mean its the Ohio river not the set of the movie the perfect storm


You should take it on the Gauley River in West Virginia. You can put on right below Summersville Lake this fall when they are releasing water from the dam (Of course you know I am joking)

IMO a boat that small on the mainstem of the Ohio would be a little dicey.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I fished the Ohio like that for years. You will be fine just use common sense.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I fish the Pike Island pool with my Play Time 16'
9.9 and trolling motor. You do have to be wise
about what you do and where you go but I have
not had any problems. There are some days with
high flow that I won't go out but it does come down
to common sense.

You always need to be careful in the main channel
and keep your eyes open for barges and other larger
boats but the fishing is best right off the bank around
creek mouths and discharges anyways.

Be careful and good luck when you venture out.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

That would be a blast with a 40lb flathead on the line......Seriously, sounds like a life jacket would be in order. Be carefull and have fun!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

You'd be fine, just be careful, and pick your days. My cousin and I used to fish the Ohio from a 12' V hull quite a bit. We never had any problems. My Uncle used to duck hunt out of it too. Barges don't put off the waves like they used to, since they started using those port nozzles, I think they are called, but definately stay out of their way. Also, watch out for the stern wheelers. They put off the biggest waves of all of them. And, remember to anchor from the bow in any current!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I really dont think you would have a problem at all, the main thing is the current for when the river is flowing strong its no fun, no matter what type of boat youre trying to fish out, unless anchored.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I fish the same area with a 14 foot Monarch and 9.9 and have no problems. I have never fished it with high water though. The only problem I ever had was the wind. The wind shoots down the river like a wind tunnel sometimes.


----------



## AJ1991WB (Mar 3, 2010)

anyone have any advice as far as fishing this part of the river? our primary target is walleye, sauger and cats (channel and flathead). I'm not familiar with any of the underwater structure or cover and would rather not spend all day staring at the hummin bird so if anyone could point us to any hotspots that would be great


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Using common sense in the current and around the barges are a given, what can cause a mess in your underoos quite often is getting a good distance away from your launch site and the wind kicks up white caps, can be a scary trip back.. Keep informed of the weather forecast as well as giving wide birth to the barges and always have a knife close by when anchoring in current.


----------

